# Newbie with test results, help please?



## hazelbird (Jun 24, 2013)

I introduced myself in the newbie board the other day with a bunch of symptoms thinking that I may be having thyroid issues. Quickly, they are thyroid nodule, jitters, weakness, fatigue, anxiety, swollen tongue with scalloped edges, tingling all over and bounding pulse.

I got bloodwork done yesterday and just got the results. Doctor says they're normal.

Would you be so kind as to help me decipher them? The only number that I know from a previous test is that my TSH was 2.20 in September. Here are my current results:

TSH 1.64
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB <10 (Standard range 0-35)
T3, free 3.1 (Standard range 2.6-4.4)
T4, free 1.48 (Standard range .7-1.7)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## hazelbird (Jun 24, 2013)

No one can help?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Off the top of my head, they don't look bad.

You might want to have a TSI test run as well.

Could you tell us more about the nodule? Size? Characteristics?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome.

Well your T3 seems low but that usually indicates hypothyroidism.

You need to get TSI tested to rule out Graves and hyperthyroidism.

Symptoms can and do cross over.

I am sure someone will be along with more insight.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your thyroid labs look fairly normal.

Your best bet is to have the same labs again and see if there is any significant movement.

Your issues may not be thyroid related.


----------



## hazelbird (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate the feedback. I'm just trying desperately to get to the source of my symptoms. They're really starting to worry me.


----------



## hazelbird (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh, and one more question...the fact that my TSH was 2.2 in September and now is 1.64 doesn't indicate anything? Just want to make sure.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSH fluctuates day by day...even hour by hour...it all depends on what you are doing at the time. That small change doesn't jump out at me (sorry!!).

I'd still be really interested in hearing more about the nodules.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I would definitely push to get more antibody tests done to rule it out. I never had any done (currently waiting to see if my GP will run some for me since I still feel crappy) and had pretty normal thyroid levels except for TSH being borderline hyper and Free T4 being "normal" but always being on the upper end of normal.. I found someone to put me on medication and improved, but I wasn't _"officially"_ diagnosed as Graves' until after getting an uptake scan and showing how high it was. With my experience, you can have labs that are fine, yet still have a thyroid problem. If anything, a nodule really needs some looking at, those things can cause problems.The TSH jump isn't that bad, really. TSH will fluctuate. However if it starts to fluctuate to hyper and your symptoms are persisting, don't let them brush you off.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish I had your numbers. They look pretty good to me as my T3 has never been close to the middle range let alone the upper range. Good luck getting the doctor to run anymore tests. My guess is that it will be difficult to convience them. You can ask for a TSI, but,,,,,,
You indicated you have a nodule. Was that felt during an exam?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hazelbird said:


> I introduced myself in the newbie board the other day with a bunch of symptoms thinking that I may be having thyroid issues. Quickly, they are thyroid nodule, jitters, weakness, fatigue, anxiety, swollen tongue with scalloped edges, tingling all over and bounding pulse.
> 
> I got bloodwork done yesterday and just got the results. Doctor says they're normal.
> 
> ...


I agree about getting a TSI or Trab lab test as you could be hyper; believe that or not. Symptoms can and do cross over.

The antibodies make the lab results look normal as there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## hazelbird (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish I had more info on the nodule to give to you. I was having a "clothesline against my throat" sensation and was sent for an ultrasound. That's when they found it. I was then sent for a biopsy, which was negative. I was naive and didn't ask any further questions and all I know is that it is on my left side. Sorry, but that's all I know. :-/


----------

